# Biltong/ Better Than Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2018)

Cut some eye round yesterday. Made up the biltong stuff and in the fridge over night.
Hanging now for 7-10 days. Going with me on my trip to Calif. I'm going to be taking close to 75 lbs of assorted chubs, sticks and dry cure with me.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 10, 2018)

That will be a well received and snack trip.... How much will be left for the kids when you get there....lolol


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> That will be a well received and snack trip.... How much will be left for the kids when you get there....lolol



Prob nothing.
I'm just going to mom sit, i promised my sister while she is in TX. When they get back i'm beet feet to get out of that state.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2018)

Boy the inside of that plane is going to smell good!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy the inside of that plane is going to smell good!
> Al


I'm driving to Califsnowflakeville.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 18, 2018)

Small chunk is done. Other chunks need few more hang days.
Love this slicer.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

nepas said:


> I'm driving to Califsnowflakeville.
> 
> View attachment 353447



Word to the wise:
Do not tell them you are carrying that into this loony bin. The Ag stops as you enter like to ask questions.
Usually only about produce though.
But they failed to stop the Quagga Muscle invasion. :rolleyes:
I had an Aunt and Uncle and two cousins try to drive in with a bunch of fruit they'd bought on the way.
Uncle George and Aunt Dorthy sat there until they ate all of it. :eek:
Tooti Fruity diarrhea. 

I have a molding cutter in my shop that your cutter gave me *great* ideas about... ;)
Similar to this.

And before it was Snowflakeville, it was the Land of Fruits and Nuts. (I happen to be a nut myself)
But our insane Congress ladies and Senators in pants suits, decided selling water down State was more important than growing food.
What are they going to do? Flush empty toilets because there's no food?
This nut would be in Texas, but Grandma won't move.

Have a safe trip! :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Word to the wise:
> Do not tell them you are carrying that into this loony bin. The Ag stops as you enter like to ask questions.
> Usually only about produce though.
> But they failed to stop the Quagga Muscle invasion. :rolleyes:
> ...


I grew up in the Antelope Valley (Littlerock) 30 years in the stinkin desert. Glad we split out way back. I only go back to visit my mom & sis.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 18, 2018)

The biltong looks great.  At least you won't starve on this trip.
That's a pretty neat looking slicer.  Just exactly what is it???
Gary


----------



## dward51 (Feb 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Word to the wise:
> 
> And before it was Snowflakeville, it was the Land of Fruits and Nuts. (I happen to be a nut myself)
> 
> Have a safe trip! :)



My Grandpa used to call it "The GRANOLA STATE, what ain't fruits and nuts is flakes...."


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

nepas said:


> I grew up in the Antelope Valley (Littlerock) 30 years in the stinkin desert. Glad we split out way back. I only go back to visit my mom & sis.



30 years ago it wasn't the Gestapo State it is today.
Today, the cancer has grown to the rediculous.
Be safe, and have a good trip.

And yep, been through Little Rock countless times...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> 30 years ago it wasn't the Gestapo State it is today.
> Today, the cancer has grown to the rediculous.
> Be safe, and have a good trip.
> 
> And yep, been through Little Rock countless times...


My mom lives with my sister, i'm going to mom sit for a month while my sis is in Dallas with her daughter. Place is going to drive me nuts. I might go see our oldest up north stationed by Travis AFB.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> 30 years ago it wasn't the Gestapo State it is today.
> Today, the cancer has grown to the rediculous.
> Be safe, and have a good trip.
> 
> And yep, been through Little Rock countless times...


Alot of material we get at work is stamped " known to cause cancer in the state of California " 
Good thing we're workin in Missouri .


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Alot of material we get at work is stamped " known to cause cancer in the state of California "
> Good thing we're workin in Missouri .



If it rains here, several of these turkey's drown because they can't come in out of the rain.

 I was born and raised in Southern California. I moved away as a younger man.
When I returned on the cusp of being middle aged, *too much* had changed, and for *the worst*. Gone are the days of single digit kids playing baseball in the street with my Dad, and a mass of 'Baby Boomer' kids of the 1950's.
This place is insane. Look no further than the politicians from here in Washington. I rest my case.

I could move in a heartbeat. But Grandma, not so much. She did a 2 year life in Austin Texas. Then moved back. She calls those her crazy years, and swears to never move away from her Daughter and Son again. (or the 5 grandkids here.)
So I make myself content here in the Autumn of my life.
And one of those things happens to be smokin meat and cheese...
And a whole passel of new friends.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey is that stuff healthy? :rolleyes: sure you shouldn't let us try some first to see?

So what is the skill here is it humidity control or temperature or both?

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey is that stuff healthy? :rolleyes: sure you shouldn't let us try some first to see?
> 
> So what is the skill here is it humidity control or temperature or both?
> 
> Warren


Nope.
Done just like they do in S, Africa. Seasoned, put in the malt vinegar and hung on hooks to dry.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> If it rains here, several of these turkey's drown because they can't come in out of the rain.
> 
> I was born and raised in Southern California. I moved away as a younger man.
> When I returned on the cusp of being middle aged, *too much* had changed, and for *the worst*. Gone are the days of single digit kids playing baseball in the street with my Dad, and a mass of 'Baby Boomer' kids of the 1950's.
> ...


Where i grew up we had a dirt rd, had to fight off the rattlers, jack rabbits and coyote. No lights at all except down on the corner of the rd and hwy138


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2018)

Biltong is all sliced thin and ready for vac seal and the westward trip.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 24, 2018)

nepas said:


> Prob nothing.
> I'm just going to mom sit, i promised my sister while she is in TX. *When they get back i'm beet feet to get out of that state.*



Take me with you!  I'll start packing now!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks Great, Rick!!!  As Always!!

Don't know much about CA---Spent a Grand Total of 2 hours there, back in 1970, waiting for a Stand-by flight to Philly.
Have a Safe Trip!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks great. So how is the rest of your stash coming along?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2018)

Nephas just reading the different post on biltong and you say you used malt vinegar some of the post say white vinegar so what is best?? See you just have it hanging no box or light bulb fan ?? So what is you recipe if you will.

Warren


----------



## hb99 (Feb 25, 2018)

nepas said:


> I'm driving to Califsnowflakeville.
> 
> View attachment 353447



Isn't it illegal to smuggle meat into VeggieLand?  Looks tasty too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nephas just reading the different post on biltong and you say you used malt vinegar some of the post say white vinegar so what is best?? See you just have it hanging no box or light bulb fan ?? So what is you recipe if you will.
> 
> Warren


Malt vinegar gives a better taste. No box, the front closet is about 78* right now, i have a small 4" fan in the corner blowing on the slabs. Let me get the recipe its pretty basic.


----------

